# HC emersed questions?



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

Late last month, I tore down my 20H which had some HC growing in it. It was having a little trouble with some algae and never really took off.

I basically just emptied the tank and sat it on the back porch with the Aquasoil still in it and moist. Today I went out and looked at it to dump the Aquasoil and clean the tank. I found HC growing nice and green emersed.

I scooped out some of the Aquasoil/Powersand mix (it got all mixed together when I was pulling out plants) and put it into a small, short rubbermaid dish. I planted the HC in this mixture and put it about 12" under a AH Supply 55W fixture with a GE 9K bulb. I also added some water from my tank so that the bottom of the Aquasoil was wet (very similar to what was going on outside).

Will this continue to grow like this? Do I need to cover the top to keep the humidity up? It wasn't covered up outside and seemed to be coming in nice and green? I put it in my reptile room where the temps are between 78 and 80.

Thanks for any help,
Brian

BTW - There was also some java moss that was growing very well emersed as well... I've got enough moss though!


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

I would cover the top to keep the moisture in. HC will grow as described, as long as the AS stays moist, you should notice new growth.


----------

